# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  The Book of Glaw: Poems and Shorts

## Glaw

Hey all, in this thread I'm just going to be posting my poetry and other random things I jot down.

I don't write much, and when I do it's in Welsh, so I'll add audio files if anyone wants to hear them.

The odd bit of English poetry I do though I'll put right here. Please forgive how amateurish it might be. I can't express myself very well poetically in English for some reason!

----------


## Glaw

Crushed (Untitled)

Three years it’s taken me.
Three.

We see our world in threes,
don’t we? 

In circles, sounds, and trinities;
between the white and green
of our country; from Catterick 
to Brittany.
There’s you, _those_ three,
and then there’s me.

The syllables in your name
sing songs to me.

Between obsession and insanity,
three years,
I’m crushed,
and it’s taken me.

----------


## Glaw

From April (Unfinished) 

I can see the moon wall.
The only manmade structure visible
from Earth.
But it’s not as stable as it looks
from underneath.

Leaving marks in the red and gold furnishings
that defy the laws of gravity
and the soft, smooth whiteness of walls.
Slipping and squeaking under skin.

Don’t step outside, please;
you can’t breathe.
Don’t imitate the kids in PVC.
They’re getting high on lack of oxygen,
and they can’t see.

----------


## Glaw

Why was my TV on the windowsill, anyway?

A nervous giggle slips my lips
as I walk past; this is the place
where we first met;

Where I first caught your gaze 
between the bubbles 
and the bottles.
But an electric fog blocks my view
and I cannot touch you.

So a steady hand taps the glass
between you and I -
and sparks fly.

----------

